# No sat nav installed ??



## doop82

Hi all recently bought this TT S line diesel , when I flick the sat nav button sais no sat nav installed ??

Quite suprised the s line don't have it fitted

Anyway suggestions pretty please how to get the sat nav sorted please ?

Many thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doop82

Ps it's the mk3 TT 65 plate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debonair

Sat Nav is not standard on any of the models, it has to be added as an option, so unless yours has the Tech Pack option you won't have Nav. Was it advertised as having Sat Nav/Tech Pack? Did your dealer say it had it on?


----------



## AlistairS

I have the same car and year as yourself. It can be retrofitted but but very expensive.

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1513898&p=7947410&hilit=sat+nav+retrofit#p7947410

I will stick with my phone version 

What I really miss is not having cruise control


----------



## Nyxx

doop82 said:


> Hi all recently bought this TT S line diesel , when I flick the sat nav button sais no sat nav installed ??
> 
> Quite surprised the s line don't have it fitted


Am "surprised" you thought it came with it, was the car advertised with it?

It's a £1500 option on any TT. The Mk3's below a TTS comes with very little as "Standard".


----------



## Arbalest

Yes Nyxx is absolutely right, almost no 'goodies' come as standard on models below the TTS. You have to pay extra (often a lot extra) for things like cruise control, auto climate control, a better than basic sound system etc. etc. That's just the Audi way!


----------



## Enka23

If nav's hardware is pre installed (mmi touch + dual slot sd card with ssd to know), you can retrofit with only software installation (licence + map). Audi Turkey installed it to mine for free last week.


----------



## doop82

Hi , thanks for the replies.

No wasn't advertised as having sat nav was just curious as to why fit the nav button with no nav lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stueychewy

doop82 said:


> Hi , thanks for the replies.
> 
> No wasn't advertised as having sat nav was just curious as to why fit the nav button with no nav lol


Trust me you're not missing anything!

buy a phone holder and use google maps. 10x better!


----------



## GoodThunder

stueychewy said:


> doop82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , thanks for the replies.
> 
> No wasn't advertised as having sat nav was just curious as to why fit the nav button with no nav lol
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me you're not missing anything!
> 
> buy a phone holder and use google maps. 10x better!
Click to expand...

Please don't 8) 
The TT satnav is brilliant.
Phone holders are not '10x better'. They look ugly, ruin the interior and obscure the vents.


----------



## daddow

olly2016 said:


> stueychewy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doop82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , thanks for the replies.
> 
> No wasn't advertised as having sat nav was just curious as to why fit the nav button with no nav lol
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me you're not missing anything!
> 
> buy a phone holder and use google maps. 10x better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't 8)
> The TT satnav is brilliant.
> Phone holders are not '10x better'. They look ugly, ruin the interior and obscure the vents.
Click to expand...

And with the TT screen so much safer in a sports car.


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

And with a SIM you get Google Earth maps with the same traffic information as Google Maps 

Ant


----------



## TerryCTR

Silly question but how do you get the google earth maps working, I have the sim in the car do i need to select an option to activate?


----------



## Nyxx

olly2016 said:


> stueychewy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doop82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , thanks for the replies.
> 
> No wasn't advertised as having sat nav was just curious as to why fit the nav button with no nav lol
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me you're not missing anything!
> 
> buy a phone holder and use google maps. 10x better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't 8)
> The TT satnav is brilliant.
> Phone holders are not '10x better'. They look ugly, ruin the interior and obscure the vents.
Click to expand...

His Statement was ridiculous on ever level.


----------



## GoodThunder

TerryCTR said:


> Silly question but how do you get the google earth maps working, I have the sim in the car do i need to select an option to activate?


Yep, when in the map tab click the right option button and select 'Google Earth' as a map view. May take about 20-30 seconds to load for the first time.


----------



## TerryCTR

olly2016 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly question but how do you get the google earth maps working, I have the sim in the car do i need to select an option to activate?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, when in the map tab click the right option button and select 'Google Earth' as a map view. May take about 20-30 seconds to load for the first time.
Click to expand...

Cheers Olly, I take it you find it an improvement over standard maps?


----------



## GoodThunder

TerryCTR said:


> olly2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly question but how do you get the google earth maps working, I have the sim in the car do i need to select an option to activate?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, when in the map tab click the right option button and select 'Google Earth' as a map view. May take about 20-30 seconds to load for the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Olly, I take it you find it an improvement over standard maps?
Click to expand...

They are the same Google Maps essentially, just different view modes. Personally I use the default schematic view for more clarity


----------



## stueychewy

olly2016 said:


> Please don't 8)
> The TT satnav is brilliant.
> Phone holders are not '10x better'. They look ugly, ruin the interior and obscure the vents.


Whilst I will agree that they look ugly there is no way you can defend how utterly rubbish the sat nav is. Whether it be the input (which is dreadful), the traffic announcements which are late or the routes - again dreadful.

I'd suggest you run your phone with google maps next to the sat nav on a new journey and then comment.


----------



## stueychewy

daddow said:


> And with the TT screen so much safer in a sports car.


Well that's clearly ridiculous too. Both inputs require you to take one hand off the steering wheel. You could use voice input but yeah good luck with that!


----------



## keithS

stueychewy said:


> Whilst I will agree that they look ugly there is no way you can defend how utterly rubbish the sat nav is. Whether it be the input (which is dreadful), the traffic announcements which are late or the routes - again dreadful.
> 
> I'd suggest you run your phone with google maps next to the sat nav on a new journey and then comment.


Traffic announcements are provided by RDS, not satnav.


----------



## Nyxx

stueychewy said:


> no way you can defend how utterly rubbish the sat nav is.


 :lol: 
Entering address is easy, 
The Traffic announcements I find are perfect and very clear and natural sounding.
Routes me perfectly every time. I've read some "rubbish" on here, but the San nav being "rubbish" "dreadful" :lol:

One of the best things is the beautifully Satnav, but you stick to your dam ugly mount and phone with a lead hanging from it. :wink:

Each to there own.


----------



## ZephyR2

Pros and Cons.
It's generally true that phone apps like Waze and Google maps perform better as sat navs than the in-built one. The same can also be said for dedicated top end sat nav units. 
The TT's nav will generally only consider main roads and doesn't tend to offer you diversions to avoid delays by using B roads and side roads.
On its own using TCM Pro traffic news etc is slow and outdated. But put it on-line with SIM connection and traffic news, info about expected delays and suggested diversions are up to date and regularly changing as events change.
Inputting destinations is easy and efficient using the touch sensitive wheel. Even better is the ability to send destinations to your car from your PC or phone.
For a small sum you can add speed camera alerts to the VC nav.
Unlike a phone app the VC nav integrates with rest of your system, and doesn't spoil the appearance of what is widely regarded as one of the best car interiors.


----------



## daddow

Honestly we do get some very stupid replies by posters trying to justify themselves.Please if anything suits you go with it but don't try convincing the majority.


----------



## ZephyR2

daddow said:


> Honestly we do get some very stupid replies by posters trying to justify themselves.Please if anything suits you go with it but don't try convincing the majority.


Oh! I thought I gave a fairly balanced objective reply.  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richarnold

You did Zephy, as usual


----------



## handyman

I'd love to have sat nav in my TTS, but I simply wasn't prepared to pay £1500 for it. I use a phone holder and will be giving it a good test on Saturday when I drive from home in Kent to Baden-Baden in Germany. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ajacques

I am off for three weeks in Brittany at the weekend, I was just a little disappointed that it does not seem possible to plan a route in advance unless i have missed something ? I travel over a mix of autoroute and minor roads and it would be helpful if I could program the route before leaving home. I can see on Google maps where i want to travel, I can drag the blue line about to include the small places I would like to travel through but only the destination is sent to the car. Have I missed something very obvious ?


----------



## brittan

ajacques said:


> I am off for three weeks in Brittany at the weekend, I was just a little disappointed that it does not seem possible to plan a route in advance unless i have missed something ? I travel over a mix of autoroute and minor roads and it would be helpful if I could program the route before leaving home. I can see on Google maps where i want to travel, I can drag the blue line about to include the small places I would like to travel through but only the destination is sent to the car. Have I missed something very obvious ?


That's exactly the sort of thing I want to do with the sat nav; but I don't think you've missed anything, obvious or not. You can send only a destination to the car and you can't enter a complicated route. 
In the Mk2 sat nav you could enter 2 intermediate points before the destination which helped a bit to define a route. In the Mk3 sat nav you can have only a single intermediate point.

I've tried getting round this by putting numbered destinations in the memory to define a route. As I approach Destination 1, I change to Destination 2 and so on. It did work but was rather cumbersome.


----------



## daddow

ZephyR2 said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly we do get some very stupid replies by posters trying to justify themselves.Please if anything suits you go with it but don't try convincing the majority.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I thought I gave a fairly balanced objective reply.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry , You were not the object of the rant, apologies offered. I am still working out how you take one hand off the steering wheel insert your nav direction on your phone all whilst driving a TTS, I would guess most drivers would do this before starting the journey, but they do say you never stop learning, also how a 12.3 screen can be RIDICULOUSLY WORSE than a phone screen, OH DEAR perhaps I minched school too often :?


----------



## stueychewy

keithS said:


> stueychewy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst I will agree that they look ugly there is no way you can defend how utterly rubbish the sat nav is. Whether it be the input (which is dreadful), the traffic announcements which are late or the routes - again dreadful.
> 
> I'd suggest you run your phone with google maps next to the sat nav on a new journey and then comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic announcements are provided by RDS, not satnav.
Click to expand...

not if you've got a SIM installed.


----------



## stueychewy

daddow said:


> Sorry , You were not the object of the rant, apologies offered. I am still working out how you take one hand off the steering wheel insert your nav direction on your phone all whilst driving a TTS, I would guess most drivers would do this before starting the journey, but they do say you never stop learning, also how a 12.3 screen can be RIDICULOUSLY WORSE than a phone screen, OH DEAR perhaps I minched school too often :?


Well yes clearly you did ;-)

input of course depends on when you decide where you need to go - this can change whilst you're driving from the simple "Damn I need some milk on the way home" to "please come to my house I need help!" from a friend etc.

Both systems offer voice input but I haven't found the Audi system to be very easy to use, though I'm not saying Siri is any better!

As for the Virtual Cockpit screen verses a phone - the VC comes in at 1450 x 540, whereas my phone comes in at 1920 x 1080 so whilst the VC wins on size it doesn't win on resolution and surely we can all agree that the Google Earth Maps are a gimmick and most people switch back to the "standard" google maps.


----------



## ZephyR2

The resolution of the VC is perfectly adequate for the functions it has to perform. A higher resolution screen would slow down processing or require a faster more expensive chip set. 
On your phone however you are going to be displaying high res photos, detailed games and small text etc so a higher resolution is necessary. 
And for the record - 1 year on and I'm still using Google Earth on my VC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithS

stueychewy said:


> not if you've got a SIM installed.


SIM has nothing to do with traffic announcements. Perhaps you are confusing traffic announcements on the radio with traffic info for the satnav, which is a completely different thing.


----------



## 4433allanr

A while ago, a poster showed that he was able to mirror his phone onto the VC, allowing him to use Waze or Similar on the VC, I suspect most of us would be happy with that. The tech pack is expensive but the VC doesn't do much if you don't have nav. Nav would make the car easier to sell on in all probability .


----------



## ormandj

4433allanr said:


> A while ago, a poster showed that he was able to mirror his phone onto the VC, allowing him to use Waze or Similar on the VC, I suspect most of us would be happy with that. The tech pack is expensive but the VC doesn't do much if you don't have nav. Nav would make the car easier to sell on in all probability .


The TT models here in the states with the tech packs have Android Auto and Apple Car Play, so this kind of melding of the two (phone/VC) is definitely possible.


----------



## kramp1907

Enka23 said:


> If nav's hardware is pre installed (mmi touch + dual slot sd card with ssd to know), you can retrofit with only software installation (licence + map). Audi Turkey installed it to mine for free last week.


Hi Enka23 could you please let me know how you did it. i m from turkey too but when i called they told me we cannot install this . but i have same hardware with you.


----------



## stueychewy

keithS said:


> stueychewy said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if you've got a SIM installed.
> 
> 
> 
> SIM has nothing to do with traffic announcements. Perhaps you are confusing traffic announcements on the radio with traffic info for the satnav, which is a completely different thing.
Click to expand...

yeah it does - watch how the VC goes from "TMCpro" to "online" when you stick a SIM in.


----------



## keithS

stueychewy said:


> yeah it does - watch how the VC goes from "TMCpro" to "online" when you stick a SIM in.


 :roll: :roll: :roll:

Radio->Announcements->Traffic Announcements

Note the source, FM or DAB.


----------



## ZephyR2

Keith - you're talking about the radio traffic announcements. We're on about traffic announcements from the sat nav which are completely separate. You get news of standing traffic, road works, xx minutes delays, narrow lanes etc in real time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithS

ZephyR2 said:


> Keith - you're talking about the radio traffic announcements. We're on about traffic announcements from the sat nav which are completely separate. You get news of standing traffic, road works, xx minutes delays, narrow lanes etc in real time.


Which is why I asked the question. Traffic *announcements* is the system where data transmitted via radio. Traffic *alerts* from the satnav are provided by online services like tmcpro which uses inrix data. I do agree the latter is poor compared to Waze or TomTom though.


----------



## Enka23

kramp1907 said:


> Enka23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If nav's hardware is pre installed (mmi touch + dual slot sd card with ssd to know), you can retrofit with only software installation (licence + map). Audi Turkey installed it to mine for free last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Enka23 could you please let me know how you did it. i m from turkey too but when i called they told me we cannot install this . but i have same hardware with you.
Click to expand...

Hi Kramp, I think it depends of the Audi Service and your relationship with them. Ankara's one said we can't, Istanbul one said we can... Now my target is top put the cruise control.


----------



## Hadrian_Farrimond

WhiteWizard said:


> Hi,
> 
> And with a SIM you get Google Earth maps with the same traffic information as Google Maps
> 
> Ant


Where does the sim go? I have a 2015 TT MK3 2.0TDI Ultra.
does this negate the need for the expensive £1500 retro fitted nav?

Thanks


----------



## Toshiba

1500 is the retro fitting cost for Nav, if you want nav you need to get Audi to do it.


----------



## jryoung

Hadrian_Farrimond said:


> Where does the sim go? I have a 2015 TT MK3 2.0TDI Ultra.
> does this negate the need for the expensive £1500 retro fitted nav?
> 
> Thanks


No, the 1500 quid Tech Pack option / retrofit gives you the sim slot as well as the nav


----------



## kramp1907

Enka23 said:


> kramp1907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enka23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If nav's hardware is pre installed (mmi touch + dual slot sd card with ssd to know), you can retrofit with only software installation (licence + map). Audi Turkey installed it to mine for free last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Enka23 could you please let me know how you did it. i m from turkey too but when i called they told me we cannot install this . but i have same hardware with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kramp, I think it depends of the Audi Service and your relationship with them. Ankara's one said we can't, Istanbul one said we can... Now my target is top put the cruise control.
Click to expand...

which service did it? i live in istanbul. i asked but they told me no we cannot do it.


----------



## Venom7000

ZephyR2 said:


> For a small sum you can add speed camera alerts to the VC nav.


Where did you hear about this? Is this true?  Is there a way to make our TT navigations warn us about SPEED CAMERAS? That would be GREAT!!  

If so HOW DO WE DO IT???


----------

